# goats tail is down



## imported_GoatMan (Dec 28, 2008)

SO my question is if the tail is down is that a good sign of being sick? Ive had two goats for about eight months no problem. I just picked two more up last sunday. Ive been out walking and trying to get my hands on them every day and ive noticed one of them the tail is never up and the other one is about have the time. They are thin One of them is alpine 36in and tapes at 180pounds no coughing and eating doesnt seem to be a problem. The person we bought them from called me and said one of her sheep died but none of the other animals are sick. should i be worried? thanks Blake


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

tail down is a general sign of discomfort AND/OR of low rank AND/OR of content - it depends on how much down the tail is.

Straight up tail: ok, high in the pecking order, also excited, scared, alarmed (see other body signals to put it in context)

horizontal: ok, content, not overly excited, don't mean any harm to my fellow herdmates

clamped down: cold, miserable, pain, discomfort, also very low in pecking order, doesn't want to cause higher herdmates to attack or discipline.

You have to look at other body signals, too: ears (dropping, erect), back (hunched, straight), belly, eyes and in case of doubt check body functions like droppings, urination, rumen activity, cough, etc.

edit: just read you last sentence. Did she mention a cause of death? Where the goats and sheep housed together at her place? Have you wormed them since their arrival (or before)?


----------



## imported_GoatMan (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, she mentioned that the sheep did have worms, she mentioned pintail but she didnt know that for sure. They were fenced together. I just picked up some wormer so all give that a shot. I ll give a closer look at eyes and body when i feed this morning thanks again Blake

she didnt know the cause of death.


----------

